# UPDATE: Who ever uses the VMVaporizer, there's a new step-by-step video!



## VMVaporizer (Jul 19, 2013)

If you use the VMVaporizer, we released a new step-by-step video on how to use it.

If you have comments/suggestions, PM me.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY3f8BzLw-k




Thank you,

Edward


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

Safety equipment is usually what you rely on when something good goes wrong....in this video it seems necessary even if things go right. Yikes. Are you also trying to kill the mites on the bees flying around the entrance? Is there any way to put a measured dose in a hive?


----------



## VMVaporizer (Jul 19, 2013)

Deknow, 

1. If you wear all the proper safety equipment while using the Vaporizer, the chances are greatly reduced--so far none, for something to happen. 

2. We haven't found a way to put in a "measured" dose into the hive without reducing the speed of production. That's why we invented it for commercial-sized beekeepers to maximize their productivity and minimize the cost (minimizing cost includes the time it takes to put in "measured" doses). *To add to that--increased doses have NOT showed any side effects or negative results, only positive.

I hope I answered your questions.

Thank you,
Edward


----------



## babybee (Mar 23, 2012)

I bought 2 of these last year. I didn't get the rod, pouch, measuring tube, or any safety equipment.


----------



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

babybee said:


> I bought 2 of these last year. I didn't get the rod, pouch, measuring tube, or any safety equipment.


Did they kill the mites?


----------



## BeeGhost (May 7, 2011)

Whats the price on these things, feel free to PM me with the details if its against forums rules.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice video.

Re the dosing, I use something similar that blows in vapour in a way that cannot be measured exactly. However have overdosed experimentally to several multiples of the recommended amount with no adverse effects at all, other than if too much hot air goes in some bees can get burned.

The great thing about vaporising rather than dribbling, is that to dribble OA it has to be mixed with sugar water, which inevitably means some of it will be eaten, or possibly stored and fed to larvae later, which does damage. This is why dribbling is only recommended one time, or suppression of brood production can occur.

But vapour crystalizes out in a fine mite killing layer over everything in the hive, with much less getting in the food supply, so vaporising can be done several times if you want, or overdosed, with little or no effect.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

BeeGhost said:


> Whats the price on these things, feel free to PM me with the details if its against forums rules.


Yes, no sales talk here.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Oldtimer said:


> Nice video.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OT, the way the "trickling" math works for me amounts to about 1/5th to 1/6th of an ounce of sugar per hive at a time when the bees are already broodless. Seems like the danger of any larvae being killed later would be extremely minor if at all. Be that as it may, I would like to hear more about your vaporization methods and experiences.


----------



## G B (Nov 6, 2009)

Tagged


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Jim, studies have been done that found oxalic dribble done to excess during winter will retard brood development the following spring. Other studies have been done that found that it did not, LOL.

However an experiment I did myself on my own bees resulted in major brood suppression, following that I would not use a dribble. And I will not use a vapour either if there is a lot of open nectar around the brood nests that could be contaminated. However if what you are doing is working for you, do it. There could be many reasons why the timing, and way, that you do it could be having zero negative effects.

Randy discusses it here and provides references of both persuasions. http://scientificbeekeeping.com/oxalic-acid-questions-answers-and-more-questions-part-1-of-2-parts/

As to my own use of oxalic vapour here is a link to thread with a video of me doing it.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?295727-Oxalic-Acid-Vaporising-Bulk-Hives


----------

